# Excellent Snippet of Dara O'Biain



## Sukerkin (Dec 11, 2012)

I've not really seen Dara's comedy stuff before - I'm more used to seeing him work with Prof. Cox doing astronomy stuff - but this tiny clip struck me as clever and funny.  Be warned it uses the 'F' word so don't watch it at work with the sound cranked up 

[yt]WPkuWf6IDZY[/yt]


----------



## Sukerkin (Dec 11, 2012)

Another angle on the religion and humour issue:

[yt]iq6aJxNlsIQ[/yt]


----------

